

31c3 videos are up - keenerd
http://cdn.media.ccc.de/congress/2014/

======
corysama
And, going up on Youtube

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOcrXzpA0W83uyr5LX-U4...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOcrXzpA0W83uyr5LX-U47F3V5IfAZ-
UP)

------
blfr
Is there a .torrent somewhere? There are torrents of each video on their
download page (for example[1]) but I can't see one for everything.

EDIT: Oh, never mind then.

[1]
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6236_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6236_-_en_-
_saal_1_-_201412281645_-_iridium_pager_hacking_-_sec_-
_schneider.html#download)

~~~
astro1138
the conference is still ongoing at this time.

~~~
sp332
Live videos (and audio)
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/)

------
dzuc
Any recommendations in particular?

~~~
yk
The UEFI talk [1] and EFI bootkits for Apple MacBooks [2] are both really
interesting. ( Both are about flashing firmware. )

And for a rather impressive demonstration how fucked the western IP law is,
bunnie's and Xobs talk about the MT6260 SoC. [3] (They try to implement a free
as in freedom OS on a cell phone SoC which is open in a Chinese context. The
hops they have to jump through are rather ridiculous.)

[1]
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6129_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6129_-_en_-
_saal_2_-_201412282030_-_attacks_on_uefi_security_inspired_by_darth_venamis_s_misery_and_speed_racer_-
_rafal_wojtczuk_-_corey_kallenberg.html#video)

[2]
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6128_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6128_-_en_-
_saal_1_-_201412291830_-_thunderstrike_efi_bootkits_for_apple_macbooks_-
_trammell_hudson.html#video)

[3]
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6156_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6156_-_en_-
_saal_1_-_201412282145_-_fernvale_an_open_hardware_and_software_platform_based_on_the_nominally_closed-
source_mt6260_soc_-_bunnie_-_xobs.html#video)

------
tdicola
There's a nicer web interface here (scroll down to releases), it even lets you
watch things live or go back a few hours to something that just aired:
[http://streaming.media.ccc.de/](http://streaming.media.ccc.de/)

------
freshhawk
[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/schedule/0.html](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/schedule/0.html)
has the schedule and full description text for the talks available, although
at the moment it's a bit painful to navigate the site. Seems like their
servers are being hammered right now.

------
cportela
Any favorites or good ones to watch? There a quite a few and I'm fairly
certain many of us are busy. I've learned from the 1-2 conferences I've gone
to that titles are deceiving as well.

